# This place ain't for me...



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

I can say that I have, for the first time, been embarasssed by the immaturity on this site.

I cannot believe the topics that get discussed here on P-Fury. I have been telling as many people as I can about this site, trying to get good people that can bring good info to this site. Two of whom work for the Chicago Aquaruim. They came onto the site and were disgusted with the topics that were being discussed.

"Jeff - the stuff that is listed is actually great material. You have one problem though, the trash that you have to sludge through in order to be able to get to the good information. It ain't worth it unless you want to know what is better regarding sexual preferences or shaved or bald is your choice. Looks more like a hormone fest than a place for Piranha care. This place ain't for me.

By the way, the Fish Catcher guy has some great deals on quite a few rare Piranha. Call me when you want to come down next. Thanks buddy! "

Needless to say I was quite embarassed. This has nothing to do with my religious beliefs, I deal with more stuff than you can even imagine. It has to do with maturity, respect, and caring about this website so that it can become all the great stuff that it can be.

This site will never grow to the potential that it could due to the ignorant garbage that gets posted on here. Xenon has asked over and over to keep it clean, but people still insist on posting crap.

I don't get it. I honestly don't.

Go ahead and flame away, I really don't care.

Jeffrey


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

iam sure xenom will have something to say ........but to be honist m8 i no what you mean you can get alot of stupid shi but isnt that what the lounge is for also .....................r u reall that sad sorry to say that you carnt just ignore those stupid coments this site is great just stay clear of the lounge.abolish the longe


----------



## One Bad Malafaala (Aug 6, 2003)

You and your friends can take the sticks out of your asses and climb down off your high horses and don't look in the lounge. If you come in the lounge looking for tips on Piranhas then you must be a moron since there are like 8 forums dedicated to Piranhas and I hardly think the topics you mentioned were dicussed in the P forum. This is a public forum made up of all types, ages, and maturity levels of people and being so, you see all types of posts. You don't like it don't read it. You want an exclusive club, make your own board with your friends and moderate who gets accepted and who doesn't.


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

Sorry to see you go.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

PastorJeff said:


> I can say that I have, for the first time, been embarasssed by the immaturity on this site.
> 
> I cannot believe the topics that get discussed here on P-Fury. I have been telling as many people as I can about this site, trying to get good people that can bring good info to this site. Two of whom work for the Chicago Aquaruim. They came onto the site and were disgusted with the topics that were being discussed.
> 
> ...










As I said in the specific thread, I cant moderate based on any specific beliefs. I can moderate however on the posted rules....which do not outlaw sexually tinted topics in the Lounge.

Again, clicking your mouse is optional. Nobody is forcing anyone to click on the Lounge. Nobody is forcing anyone to view a specific topic. If you are tired of the "crap" in the Lounge, why go in it? Why view the threads? If I dont like HBO, I wont watch it.....this is what I do not get.

This is a sad day for PFury as you were one of the most helpful and enthusiastic members to find us in a while.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2004)

PastorJeff, We hate to see you go.

People create or participate in threads or polls in the Lounge because they find entertainment, humor, or interest in these subject matters. As I stated in another thread, it is never anyone's intention to offend the morality of the other members.

Like a small town in conflict over zoning laws and billboard ads, the thousands of members on this forum are invariably going to disagree about what constitutes a valid thread. In my opinion, the mods have done an excellent job keeping the Lounge clear of blatent pornography, anything illegal, and anything offensive to people's nationality or race.

I belong to several forums, including fish forums and car forums and I should say that their off-topic areas are ALL similar to P-Fury's.


----------



## One Bad Malafaala (Aug 6, 2003)

Also, it was all well and sweet, good enough for you to "tell as many people as you can" about it until your friends didn't like it, now it's an embarassment and "not the place for you". What would you do if your friends told you to go jump off a cliff.


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

Xenon said:


> Again, clicking your mouse is optional. Nobody is forcing anyone to click on the Lounge. Nobody is forcing anyone to view a specific topic. If you are tired of the "crap" in the Lounge, why go in it? Why view the threads? If I dont like HBO, I wont watch it.....this is what I do not get.


 BINGO


----------



## Fallenangel0210 (Dec 15, 2003)

i'm sorry you were offended and if you feel you need to leave, then that must be best for you, have you considered leaving only the lounge?


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

One Bad Malafaala said:


> Also, it was all well and sweet, good enough for you to "tell as many people as you can" about it until your friends didn't like it, now it's an embarassment and "not the place for you". What would you do if your friends told you to go jump off a cliff.


 First of all, you are doing nothing more than stating your ignorance.

I was trying to get people to come to Piranha Fury for a reason, one that has not been discussed with you, so how you can make your statements is beyond me.

Second, I am a Senior member on another site that is dedicated to Competition Shooting, and "How do you like it shaved" is not something that would be allowed. Many sites that are trying to become the best are only shot down due to the crap that is posted in the "Lounge" area on the website.

For example..."I am struggling with my sexuality" was here in the lounge. No problem, it is an understandable problem that he was looking for assistance with. Another was iquiring on whether or not to have sex before marriage, again, not a problem...very viable question, with a topic that could draw out good conversation. Then one on Boobs and whether or not real or fake is better...ok, a bit of a stretch, but none the less, a real question.

Then the how do you like it shaved crap. Give me a break. I am not the only member here that feels this way, just the only one that will say something about it. I get PM thanking me for helping to turn threads around. I am not against the lounge being about stuff off topic, but where do you draw the line?

Ask yourself this, idiot. What if the Chicago Aquarium was trying to find a site that they wanted to sponsor and be a part of regarding a "mis-understood" fish. Let's say they were looking for a site that gave strong knowledge about this "mis-understood fish". Let's say they came on here to see what there was.

Oh, I'm sorry...I forgot to tell them that they needed to stay out of the lounge. "You can go anywhere, just don't go into the lounge. There if you click on anything, it is your own fault. Everything else is good, but don't go into the lounge."

Sorry One Bad, I forgot to tell them that.

If this is the norm for what is wanted here, then so be it. It has nothing to do with moderation "based on any specific beliefs", this has nothing to do with my beliefs. It has to do with a level of maturity and expectations.

Jeffrey


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

sorry mnan

but please do come back into the piranh info section just not in the lougne


----------



## BAD ANDY (Oct 31, 2003)

The key is "off topic discussion" or basically a bs room it has nothing to do with piranhas. I would say most of the people here are teenagers to mid twenties and that is what people that age think about. Just avoid the lounge and tell your freinds the same or warn them about it.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

PastorJeff said:


> It has nothing to do with moderation "based on any specific beliefs", this has nothing to do with my beliefs. It has to do with a level of maturity and expectations.


 thus the conundrum of moderation....

What level of maturity am I expected to hold members up to? Mine....yours.... bullsnakes..... malafallalaa?

Enough of this fluff talk.... if you feel there is a problem, instead of running away for making a big "goodbye" post about it, what do you suggest be done about it?


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

name calling isn't very pastor like.

bottom line is..no matter what kinda forum you go to you are going to see this kind of content, that's just how it is...but to leave a site full of great information for the main reason you are here is a little rediculous...

then to make a sad little goodbye post to try to get attention is no more than pathetic in my opinion....the lounge isn't gonna change...the majority of the people on this site are pubecent males, what do you expect?

like X said nobody is forcing anyone to click on a link...if it looks like something that would offend you by the title...then don't fuckin click on it...


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

Xenon, maybe we should re arrange the position of the lounge, place it on the bottom so its not like the 1st thing u see when ye come in


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

I don't get it, you could just leave without comments








I don't want to sound rude, I didn't like that post as well, but WHO ARE you to tell people you don't know that they are ignorant?


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Markosaur said:


> Xenon, maybe we should re arrange the position of the lounge, place it on the bottom so its not like the 1st thing u see when ye come in


 ah...finally...something constructive...thanks for the suggestion Markosaur...


----------



## BAD ANDY (Oct 31, 2003)

PUT A WARNING ON THE LOUNGE


----------



## One Bad Malafaala (Aug 6, 2003)

You shouldn't have to tell a grown man what to do. If he didn't want to read about boobs, shaved regions etc. Why did he click on it? I don't know how many members are on this site but I'm guessing well into the 1000's. Go out in the city (if you are from a large one) and take the 1st 1000 people you see into a room. You will have people of every type. Then tell them what they are and are not allowed to talk about. How long do you think the conversations will stay "on topic". I understand your beef, but understand you are wasting your time complaining about it. IT IS A PUBLIC BOARD. I am being a bit hard on you but I'm not being immature, I didn't resort to calling you names like idiot. Quote one immature thing I typed in this thread. If you don't like how it is here start your own private board, only let people who you approve of become members. Then you will see that you info will quickly become stagnant and your board will die. Why yesterday was the board great enough to recomend to everone you could, but now it is an embarassment. If your leaving quit posting.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

One Bad Malafaala said:


> You shouldn't have to tell a grown man what to do. If he didn't want to read about boobs, shaved regions etc. Why did he click on it? I don't know how many members are on this site but I'm guessing well into the 1000's. Go out in the city (if you are from a large one) and take the 1st 1000 people you see into a room. You will have people of every type. Then tell them what they are and are not allowed to talk about. How long do you think the conversations will stay "on topic".


 aint the Internet grand


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

18+ forum!


----------



## Puma (Jan 27, 2004)

there is a simple solution-

adopt a more strict TOS, and post it.

install a language filter.....and you warn/ban idiots who purposely dodge the filter, since some morons always try to test a new program.....

take on more moderators.

serve both warnings and bans depending on the offenses.

something else i have noticed around here is the HUGE amount of stickies on each forum....so many that most members probably dont even look at them.

though i think the site has a "teenage male" theme to it, it is still a top-notch site with great information.

installing a language filter would be an easy way to make the site seem more mature instead of like something on mtv.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

> *adopt a more strict TOS, and post it.*


Now we are talkin....



> install a language filter.


I dont think language is a big prolem



> take on more moderators.


lack of moderation doesnt seem to be the problem.



> serve both warnings and bans depending on the offenses.


already done



> something else i have noticed around here is the HUGE amount of stickies on each forum....so many that most members probably dont even look at them.


sorry bout that im sticky happy.










> but it would be a simple problem to fix.


Unfortunatly I feel this is the only falacy in your whole statement.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

now what do you suggest I add to this....

http://www.piranha-fury.com/forum/pfury/in...showtopic=23343


----------



## Puma (Jan 27, 2004)

well, maybe so lol. :smile:

just trying to help......

some of those stickies could easily be placed into the "information" section and made into articles.

things like the "filter rundown" and all of that, then there wouldnt be so much to scroll through....just a thought, once again the site is superb.


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

I have an idea.....keep it like it is....

or make a poll to see who wants more rules or who wants to keep it like it is. instead of changing everything around for a few peoples comments...

a poll would be the most fair thing to do IMO.


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

521 1N5 said:


> name calling isn't very pastor like.
> 
> bottom line is..no matter what kinda forum you go to you are going to see this kind of content, that's just how it is...but to leave a site full of great information for the main reason you are here is a little rediculous...
> 
> ...


 I'll deal with your rubbish first...

I use the word idiot...you use the word f*cking...interesting.

Second, I did not make any plea for leaving. If you look at the title of the thread, and the comment made in the e-mail that I got from my friend, it states (and for you I will quote "This place ain't for me". I am giving you his e-mail for something to think about. I honestly don't care if you like it or not. Take your own ignorant advice...if you don't like it, don't click on it.

One of the places that needs to be moderated heavily is the Lounge. If you look at a website such as this, there are all kinds of places for structured coversation about a specific topic, such as the equiptment forum. The lounge is a place where people come to kick off their shoes and have whatever conversation that they so choose. Fine. But then it needs to be kept to a level that is acceptable to the GENERAL population. There needs to be a happy ground for everyone so that the Lounge can function smoothly.

Should there be threads allowed that disscuss ways to ingest drugs or how to use them...no.

Should there be threads allowed that speak of different ways to shave your private parts...no.

Should there be the use of the word f*ck or any form of the word...no.

I guess I would ask this question. WHAT DOES ANY OF THAT DO TO BRING UP THE REPUTATION OF THIS SITE? Absolutely nothing.

It was stated that "the majority of the people on this site are pubecent males". So I get it, then we just need to let them run rampant and not have any accountability to what is acceptable. We want to teach about proper piranha husbandry, but we do not want to teach that it is slightly innapropriate to be discussing shaved or bald.

It seems that when this type of stuff is posted, people come out of the woodwork to post their own garbage.

THINK ABOUT IT FOR A SECOND...a guy posts here that he has been kicked out of his house and shares a truly sad story of his past and what was the advice that he got "you should have stayed with your dad so you could have some meth whores" and "sell your tank and get a crack pipe".

Again, how is this bettering this website?

521 - This is not about me getting personal attention, it is about posting the thoughts of someone that is considered a top professional in the field of aquaria. It is an attempt to do what is happening here, get discussion going so that maybe something will change that will make this site better for those that come here to learn.

My suggestions...

1. Re-visit the rules for posting. They are very vague. No porn, but discussion of shaved or not is tolerated.

2. Expand the moderation of this forum. The mods are doing a wonderful job, but there is too much for all of them to keep track of. When you have as many posters as this forum does, it is very hard to keep track of it all. More eyes, more that is controled.

3. Lay the foundation that this is not about free speech. This is a privatly owned forum that has businessmen and women that are looking to sell a product. Who and what we attract will directly affect their business.

4. When you come to this site, but up a notice of what will and will not be tolerated here at Piranha-Fury. Make them click the "I Agree" button in order for them to get in here. Then when the moderation team deletes a thread, or edits the foul content, they (the poster) has no argument. They agreed to this when they signed on.

Hate me all you want, send me more foul PMs. I am not the only one that feels this way.

Jeffrey


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

521 1N5 said:


> I have an idea.....keep it like it is....


 trust me....i havent discounted that option...

This is more an exercise in the conundrum of forum administration....


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

I have a better idea. If a topic is vulgar, contains nudityy, or offends, on another forum we put a Not Work Safe post icon. Most users know what will, and will not qualify for this. If someone misses it, give them a warning and put the icon on yourself so people know about it.


----------



## Puma (Jan 27, 2004)

i agree that some of the topics here seem to be better suited to non-fish related forums, but take www.cichlid-forum.com for example.....when they got rid of the off-topic section, the site seems to be a barren wasteland now.

i myself use swear words as a part of my vernacular, so i cant be a hypocrite but i certainly dont see why people could just avoid using that type of language- it isnt professional sounding and it can easily be used to de-humanize people on the forum.

it just depends upon what the staff want this site to be is all.

certainly there are piranha and other hobbyists out there with much to offer who are completely turned off by the topics, but once again that just depends upon what the staff want the site to be.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

When I saw the post by Nate I just shook my head. Then I saw the Pastors post and immediatly knew they were related.
I agree with the Pastor and would love to see more mature posts in the lounge....I would also like some information on how we can get to that point. 
I try to not let my personal views come into play when moderating forums, and unless there is nudity, drugs or flamming, I let it go because that is the way the rules of the site have been set up. Moderating is a very judgmental job as it is and if we started moderating based on out personal views this place would be a war zone. Some mods have different views than others, believe me, it would get ugly.
I personally dont see any difference in the post about real/fake boobs and shaved bush....it is all the same to me....so I dont read it. Unless someone contacts me about a problem in the post...I let it go.

I dont like to see posts about leaving the site, I would rather see posts about suggestions to better the site. And believe me Pastor, you are not alone in wanting this site to start acting a little more mature, but then again, im...


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

PastorJeff said:


> But then it needs to be kept to a level that is acceptable to the GENERAL population. There needs to be a happy ground for everyone so that the Lounge can function smoothly.


 Jeff your post was well written and thought out and I appreciate your comments and concerns.....but the original question still remains...

What exactly is acceptable to the GENERAL public? Where and who makes these guidelines?


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

as a communtuy sponsor and a relative long member of pfury i must say i think ur way outta line i know for a fact everything ur talking about wasnt in an actual piranha forum but in the lounge like mike said among others it says b4 u click this part of p fury is for essentially shooting the sh*t not fish talk we have more than enough other forums for fish this one is for us to talk about basically what we want to talk about aint the interbet and the u.s grand? like mike said dont like the lounge dont use that thing in ur hand (mouse) just stick to the fish forums my mom and wife have visted this site upon my recomendation and though neither of them are heavy into fish they do cruise once in awhile and liked the site (thx mike and mods) but ur whole last thread goodbye post was not needed and honestly the mods can edit what the want but u sir are truly an asshole pastor or not ive seen and heard worse everywhere including tv but ur oh so holy than though crap is bullshit p fury doesnt need u or ur friends here gte off ur high horse cause the lounge is for bullshit any other fish forum on this site says nothing off topic that is why this is called the lounge sunshine. good bye and if u dont come back i couldnt possibly care any less bye moron


----------



## One Bad Malafaala (Aug 6, 2003)

I don't see the words "nice knowing you all" in your friends email.

Best of luck to you PastorJeff I hope you find happiness in all of your future endeavors.


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

let the record show that I did not send him any PM's...

first of all, I like to say f*cking...

Second of all, this whole topic can be summed up with a simple reply...don't click on the f*cking link... it's an age old response to people that come on peoples site and don't agree with the things that are on it..

I believe people were fine with how things were going...just because there were a few topics on naughty little talk...woooo shaking here...doesn't mean this is a smut board or something..some people just want to know everyone elses opinions on stuff..and they feel comfortable doing it here because they have built a relationship with the other members of this board.

the moderating team is doing a bangup job in my opinion...


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

in my own humble thoughts i dont think the lounge should be moderated at all its free speech do i really care about who shaves what?...... no and u know what i do ? dont click on the friggin link its that simple cause i gurantee if this site goes to policing folks thoughts it will go downhill, fish forums for fish, lounge for whatever else as long as its not racist or neud pics or something liek that who am i to judge?..... exactly i cant judge cause no ones any better if its a thread i dont want to read i dont its that simple sheesh ppl get a life and stop trying to make everyone else conform to ur opinions let ppl be who they are and as long as their not being as i said racist or vulgar for the hell of it so be it


----------



## Piran-huhs? (Jul 23, 2003)

I'm not sure if it's already like this but .... is the Lounge viewable to the general public? I wouldn't know cuz I'm always logged in?

Could we have the lounge viewable to members that are logged in?


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Pastor, I understand what you meant by the immaturity and some of the garbage threads generating in the Lounge. I, myself, have decreased my presence in the Lounge because of some of the things going on in there and felt the need to help more on Piranha Discussion, due to the amount of noobs comming into the site. This is a Piranha Board and this board was made for the hobbyists of this interest.... BUT its also the members that kept this board stronger which set record #s in posts, member count, and kept the fun/interest with it through open discussions and opinions in the Lounge. We have so many forums dedicated to the Piranha hobby, that without the Lounge, most threads with the same questions would be generated over and over again... making the site boring.

And how can 1 person of the Aquarium of Chicago "judge" the site by looking through the Lounge, and to put yourself down because of their opinions on what goes on in the Lounge? Remember this site consist of a scientist, a publisher from TFH, a water guru, distributors, and members (old and young) whom surpass the stage of maturity, but still have some sense of humor which keeps the fun and interested in the hobby. As stated before, in the internet, you will come across many people from different walks of life. With so many people on.. opinions, decisions, and interests will/would clash. Its already hard for Mike and the admins to try and keep the sanity already on the site.

But it would be sad for you to go man... I hope you wont make thast decision because of 1 person's opinion. And yes, I honestly think that their addition would've been great for the site.







May be you can change their minds and have them focus on the true purpose and reason of what this board can give. And tell them I love their indoor set up with the white whales, right next to Lake Michigan. I still have pic when I first went there... badass!!!!!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Piran-huhs? said:


> I'm not sure if it's already like this but .... is the Lounge viewable to the general public? I wouldn't know cuz I'm always logged in?
> 
> Could we have the lounge viewable to members that are logged in?


 sure could....but what would that accomplish...if anything people would join and THEN be turned off having more idle members on the site. We are getting over 350 new registrations a month, we dont have a problem in that area....

I think the true question still remains....who decides whats "GENERALLY acceptable"?

Me? I think not....

MTV? Maybe...... but you can find WAY worse stuff on MTV than the Lounge here?


----------



## One Bad Malafaala (Aug 6, 2003)

Xenon said:


> What exactly is acceptable to the GENERAL public? Where and who makes these guidelines?


In this case the GENERAL PUBLIC would be the members of this board. Those who make and read the posts.

Sure if the pastor brought in his pastor friends they may be offended by some topics but this isn't a "Praise the Lord" message board.
If you brought a group of people form an "I Love Porn" message board it would seem pretty lame to them.

The GENERAL PUBLIC who make up this board must not have a problem as the continued growth of this board can attest to. Xenon I agree with 521 moderating a board is hard work as you can't please everyone all of the time. Don't let one bad apple make you think your not doing a f*cking great job.


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

ppl stop being so nice to jeff if he wants to go, bye, have fun ,peace,outtie5000,holla back,see u when i see u,bounce, his choice his mind if he cant understand this is a free site and if no rules were broken even though he and his friends just dont like what they chose to click on and read,so be it who cares this is silly


----------



## Piran-huhs? (Jul 23, 2003)

Xenon said:


> sure could....but what would that accomplish...if anything people would join and THEN be turned off having more idle members on the site. We are getting over 350 new registrations a month, we dont have a problem in that area....
> 
> I think the true question still remains....who decides whats "GENERALLY acceptable"?
> 
> ...


 good point X!!










sorryy .. guess that didn't help


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

Xenon said:


> Piran-huhs? said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not sure if it's already like this but .... is the Lounge viewable to the general public? I wouldn't know cuz I'm always logged in?
> ...


 exactly


----------



## One Bad Malafaala (Aug 6, 2003)

As a side note I have not read the fake vs. real post as it didn't interest me and didn't even know the shaving post existed until this thread.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Piran-huhs? said:


> Xenon said:
> 
> 
> > sure could....but what would that accomplish...if anything people would join and THEN be turned off having more idle members on the site. We are getting over 350 new registrations a month, we dont have a problem in that area....
> ...


dont be sorry...this thread is *hopefully* now for suggestions.... I will answer all suggestions directly, please dont take this as a dismissal or insult...just the way i am.


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

nothing..everything is fine..i say leave it just the way it is...

everywhere you go will have a few bad eggs, and if the moderating team see's something that they feel should not be here they will remove it...just like they always have.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

this site has so much to offer the piranha hobbyest that ist a shame that because you don't like the lounge section that you would refuse to be a part of this site as a whole.

true the lounge can get a little sickening, but its freedom of speach, you can't force someone to write something intellegent.

its really simple if you don't like the topics in the lounge, you really shouldn't read them. they have nothing to do with fish anyway.

it seems you have already made up your mind, so theres no sence in talking you out of it, I just feel your letting your emotions get the best of you.


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

Leave everything the way it is. Sorry to Say but just because PASTORJEFF doesn't like the site doesn't me I don't. I'd wager over 90% of P-fury likes it the way it is, Sorry but Majority rules.


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

i say we should leave it as it is i mean 350 new members a month we cant be doing that much wrong just my 2 cents

ps i think the idea of putting the lounge at the bottom is a good idea


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

englishman said:


> ps i think the idea of putting the lounge at the bottom is a good idea :nod:


 I agree


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

I can't believe i am actually getting worked up over this...

I can't believe anyone else is either...we should have all just replied "bye"

he's gonna leave anyways...seems like he has allready made up his mind...

the lounge is fine...see ya jeff.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

521 1N5 said:


> I can't believe i am actually getting worked up over this...
> 
> I can't believe anyone else is either...we should have all just replied "bye"
> 
> ...


 this thread does have some value as a suggestions thread.....

the whole goodbye part of it I am confused on as at first it seemed like he said he was leaving....then he said he was just sharing the email....









I think PJ went to work, hopefully he will answer my question upon his arrival.


----------



## Void (Aug 24, 2003)

WOW

this thread took off.. i read it like a hour ago if that and it had like 4 replys haha

i think the lounge is fine leave it like it is


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

pastorjeff,

it will be sad to see you go from piranha-fury because you did seem to have a genuine interest.

my comments to your comments go as follows (these are not flames, so please don't take it that way):

1. It was in the lounge forum. The lounge is for topics unrelated to piranhas, and as mentioned some of our members are younger (16years old) and surely you can remember what it was like. it was all out getting the girls and hormones running rampid.

2. Why did your friends hang in the lounge so much if they didn't like the content? They should have stuck to the actual information forums and done searches, etc. The lounge is not a place for information, and as of late, decency. it should be avoided if topics such as vaginal hair preference if offensive to that person (as it is to myself hence i didn't respond or read that thread for more than a second).

3. You seem very quick to smash others down. as a pastor i believed you would be more forgiving and understanding. instead you seem harsh and quick to critisize. i myself am in the area of clinical counseling studies and am working at a mental health facility that involves case managing people with severe mental illness and trying to help them cope with life. imagine if I acted like you did. what a horrible person i would be to judge someone so harshly.

In closing pastorjeff, stay around...hang out in the actual forums. there's no need to be a lounge lizard. people go there to bs and bs is what you are going to get. hope to see you on the forums. if not then good bye and best of luck.

Joe


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

Genin said:


> pastorjeff,
> 
> it will be sad to see you go from piranha-fury because you did seem to have a genuine interest.
> 
> ...


 well said


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)




----------



## PastorAdam (Dec 16, 2003)

I am a bit confused by the reaction to Pastor Jeff's post.

Disclamer: I am a Pastor, so you may have already chucked anything I have to say out the window.....thats your choice!! I have never been "preachy", "overbearing". "evangelistic", "religious", or "overly holy" here on this forum, no do I intend to. With that said:

I have been on P-Fury for ahwile now, and for the most part, have enjoyed my time here. I have learned alot, been able to share some wisdom, and enjoy hearing form everyone, and being able to have support from others during good and bad times here.

But, I do admit, I sent Pastor Jeff an e-mail (not a PM) telling him that I am not sure if this place is for me. Like Pastor Jeff I belong to another forum that is moderated very carefully, and does not stand for immature, obscene, or vulgar posts. I never have to worry about clicking on a thread while at work, nor do I have to worry about the topics being discussed.
____________________________________________________________________
Xenon,

Just a few days ago, you seemed to share in the frustration of the material being posted here:

"Just let me know if you want me to do this, i will change the name and set up a site and everything! Sounds like a brilliant idea!!!

You guys shape this site by your posts and the manner in which you represent yourselves here, please take that into consideration before you post the absolute trash that makes up the last 3 pages of this thread. If you want to ruin this place you have come to enjoy on the 'net, be my guest.... "

And Again...."welcome to piranha-fury's porno palace, AKA the lounge"
____________________________________________________________________

For the most part, this place is good, but it is the other stuff that makes me wonder if this place is for me......

It is kind of like this.....I make a batch of brownies, for the most part I use the best ingrediants around, expect I add just an ounce or two of dog poop, before I throw it in the oven to bake....guess what....that ounce or two will make you think twice before eating any of those brownies.....

Garbage in, Garbage out!!

Adam


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

Piran-huhs? said:


> I'm not sure if it's already like this but .... is the Lounge viewable to the general public? I wouldn't know cuz I'm always logged in?
> 
> Could we have the lounge viewable to members that are logged in?


yeah I second that

The problem I have with America in general these days is that everything is too damn liberal. Hell convicted murders are getting free college educations for petes sake. What the heck can a con do with a college educ? I know I am paying a butt load for mine, and I am a law abiding citizen most of the time









I am soo sick of hearing people whine and cry about stuff. You practically have to write a book of legal disclaimers to sell somethign these days because of all the cry babies out there that think just because they are stupid they should get millions of dollars for spilling hot coffee on themselves. Americans are a bunch of pampered babies these days.

If you dont like something, its your opinion. Nobody made you look at the post I made, and it was merely for kicks and humor. You act like I was talking about something bad, hell its merely a grooming preference.

And I agree with the others, its a pretty bad excuse to quit the whole site, if you like piranhas and fish in general why should an "Off topic" forum make you leave?

Sorry if I offended you, but on the same hand, you should be able to just ignore it.


----------



## kody888 (Jan 20, 2004)

u guys are basicly talken about the same thing over and over an over it isnt that hard to come to a conclusion xenon hasnt done anything wrong theres nothing in the rules that sa u cant talk about stuff like that and and if there was im sure that the people wouldent of put it on there in the first place thats just my opinion so u guys can just come to an agreement or keep on babaling about the same thing


----------



## CKY (Apr 14, 2003)

I don't think we should make a big deal about this. If he doesn't like it than he can leave. Plain and simple. Everyone else likes this site just the way it is and has no broblem with it. If someone is offended by a post they don't have to post in it. They can just skip it. The people that want ot take part in the posts that are posted can do so. If you don't like the post, well too bad. Don't go cry about it. Cya later Paster Jeff.


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

Genin said:


> hang out in the actual forums. there's no need to be a lounge lizard.
> 
> Joe


 hey!


----------



## rUBY84 (Jan 8, 2004)

I'm sorry to see you go PastorJeff - I enjoyed reading your posts. I can see where your coming from, sometime the topics discussed are well... you know... but that doesn't mean you have to click on them. The lounge is a place where we all can hang out, say whatever we want, and have some fun, its not always that clean of conversations and the language is somewhat "colourful" but I don't think I'd change anything... Having a memebers only lounge is a good and bad idea - you can only "shield" (for lack of a better word..?) people from what gets talked about on here for so long, until they join. They may decide that they don't like it... I like it the way it is - but hey - change is good.
good luck Jeff.

~Amy


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Enough with the "if you dont like it leave posts", they are getting old. Everyone keeps saying "if you dont like the lounge dont go or if you dont like a thread, dont enter it"...well, the pastors post was about trying to get a reputable aquarium to have an active interest in this site, and for that you need to take in the site as a whole...not just certain forums. Is that too hard to understand? If you want to find out about a site that you maybe associated with, you take the site as a whole, not just certain forums. 
Im sure the Chicago aquarium would love to direct its visitors interested in piranhas to a site that has forums discussing shaved p*ssy......
Whether changes will happen or not is yet to be seen, but ease up on the "if you dont like it leave" posts, they are not constructive at all.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Genin said:


> people go there to bs and bs is what you are going to get.


 the lounge is not all BS...most of the time there are some cool discussions.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

Xenon said:


> Genin said:
> 
> 
> > people go there to bs and bs is what you are going to get.
> ...


 don't misinterpret what i was saying. to me bs-ing involves open conversation of all types. like when you are bs-ing with a friend of yours or with a professor or a patient, etc. it doesn't mean that it's only bad. what i was saying is that if you don't want to openly discuss any open topic and only want to talk about piranhas then stick to the piranha forums. sorry if i mislead you.

Joe


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

PastorJeff said:


> I cannot believe the topics that get discussed here on P-Fury. I have been telling as many people as I can about this site, trying to get good people that can bring good info to this site. Two of whom work for the Chicago Aquaruim. They came onto the site and were disgusted with the topics that were being discussed.


 WRONG SIR, WRONG! Under Section Thirty-Seven B of the contract signed by him it states quite clearly that all nasty lounge topics shall become null and void, not shared if--and you can read it for yourself in this photostatic copy: "I, the undersigned, shall go into the lounge where there is a possibility of foul language, half naked women, et cetera, et cetera . . . shaved pubic regions, hot girl threads, et cetera, et cetera . . . memo bis Fillmoretor Westdelicatum!" It's all there, black and white, clear as crystal! You walked into the lounge on your own, clicked agree to the TOS You bumped into this forum which now has to be washed and sterilized, so you get NOTHING! YOU LOSE! GOOD DAY, SIR!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

PastorAdam said:


> ___________________________________________________________________
> Xenon,
> 
> Just a few days ago, you seemed to share in the frustration of the material being posted here:
> ...


 PA,

I am not disagreeing that these threads are trash. Pretty much the whole staff agrees....what I am asking is WHAT SHOULD WE DO ABOUT IT....the easy answer is, "make better rules to make it more acceptable to the general public". Now I am asking, "who says whats acceptable to the general public?" Until now I havnt gotten one post on this subject because frankly....there is no right answer. Not for everyone.

Am I frustrated? Yes. Was I frustrated when reading that thread? Hell yes. Am I frustrated most of the time when reading the Lounge.....you know it. Is there anything I can do about it?

*YES.*

I can close threads. I can tell people to shut up. I can tell people to grow up and be more "mature"..... I can ban people, warn people, call them assholes, and generally shun them from this site..... I can also tell others to believe what I believe (ask Mettle







)

or rather...

I can drive the Lounge as many others do by posting intelligent, on topic, and respectful threads. Instead of bitching and moaning about it, I choose to start threads that interest me, and take part in ones that do as well. I choose to not coddle what *I deem* as disrespectful postings while preserving the right of the members to say what they want and post what they want within the guidelines and rules posted for the site and the Lounge.

The minute myself or any other moderator or team member use this site and their moderation functions to dictate their personal beliefs on the site, is the minute this site ceases to exist as an effective medium for information exchange.

Notice in my last posting it was about _choice_. I choose to do the things I do. I choose tp type Piranha-Fury.com in my browser window. I choose to click the Lounge. I myself am CHOOSING to be frustrated. The choice is the members....not mine.

cheers.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2004)

The free and open expression of ideas in an off-topic area is an important part of any forum.

I won't mention names, but I can think of several forums (both fish and car) that were deserted like sinking ships after the moderators tried to excert Gestapo-like control over what was being said in their off-topic sections.


----------



## Pizzo (Nov 22, 2003)

I really can't believe this thread is getting so much attention

Here's the bottom line:

Wanna learn about piranhas? THERE ARE PLENTY OF FORUMS WITH AMPLE INFO IN THEM!

Wanna just chill a bit? CHECK OUT THE LOUNGE

Don't like what's in the lounge? HIT THE "BACK" BUTTON ON YOUR BROWSER AND GET THE F$CK OUT


----------



## nigaphan (Oct 28, 2003)

man this is kinda fucked up and wrong........from what pasterjeff is saying........is like basicly insulting the mod's here.........and that's fucked up.........i think this site is awesome........yes i do agree there is a few amount of useless post's in here.........but hey if i dont like it i dont click on it..........like everyone says........P-fury rocks


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

GENERAL- involving all or most parts, things, or people; involving main features only, not detailed or specific.

this therefore in my opinion would make the "general population" as the members of p-fury and all the potential members. we have used polls for many topics why not do the same here? i have read the posts and thought to myself a poll would resolve this, who agrees with the pastor and who doesnt? this will get a more accurate figure to how big the problem really is?

in addition to this debate, if you are leaving pastor, why cause the comotion in doing so, you have heard of PM's and we all know XENON is in charge. both yourself and other members are being judgemental towards eachother! none of you have the right to do so in a public manor! what i dont understand is why have you taken this upon yourself, again xenon is the one incharge and again a simple PM would suffice or even a poll as i mentioned before. if it where me i would just leave with my dignity in tact, but that is just me.

the lounge is for idle talk, which means any topic could be viably justified subject to posting rules.

all threads in question had the so called "offensive" words in the title, was it intrigue that made you or any fellow viewer look into it? i cant stress more that the lounge is a place of free talk, whether being stupid so to speak or informative in nature. you have launched an attack on fellow members and have gone about it in the completely wrong way.

as for the offensive language it is used by many people, again i would dare to say as much as that the general population use's it, if they didnt i dont think it would be an issue?

so in conclusion, if this site isn't for you then that how it is, as simple as that, i dont think things should change untill further investigation has taken place into the actual severity of your claim, and im sad that this thread has even taken the route it has.

paul


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

he said "generally acceptable" RBP.


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

> Xenon Posted on Jan 29 2004, 06:29 PM
> he said "generally acceptable" RBP.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Wow I am gone for 3 days at Bullshit Jury Duty and this is what I come back too..

Pj, is all hurt over shaved Beav's.....Anyways ,.....WHO ARE YOU TO BE MAKEING UP THE RULES..
Last I heard this was XENON'S SITE.....(Mike)
and he can do whatever he wants with it.......
HOW DARE YOU TO START MAKEING RULES AGAINST FREE SPEECH OR ANY OTHER THINGS YOU WERE JABBERING ABOUT....
I am no juvenile you are dealing with etiher ........I am a grown man just like yourself........
If you want to talk about P's stay in the p discussions......
The lounge is for everything else dealing with non-fish related things..
You being a Pastor of all people and ridiculing the mods the way you were makes me sick.....
Heres an I dea .Why dont you bust your ass like Xenon Did and others and build your own site , that way you can have your cheesy little conversations over there..
And to answer the million dollar question....I like them SHAVED....You should try some


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

Xenon said:


> he said "generally acceptable" RBP.:laugh:


 3rd post by him on the first page :rasp:


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> Wow I am gone for 3 days at Bullshit Jury Duty and this is what I come back too..
> 
> Pa, is all hurt over shaved Beav's.....Anyways ,.....WHO ARE YOU TO BE MAKEING UP THE RULES..
> Last I heard this was XENON'S SITE.....(Mike)
> ...










tell it how it is


----------



## nigaphan (Oct 28, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> Wow I am gone for 3 days at Bullshit Jury Duty and this is what I come back too..
> 
> Pj, is all hurt over shaved Beav's.....Anyways ,.....WHO ARE YOU TO BE MAKEING UP THE RULES..
> Last I heard this was XENON'S SITE.....(Mike)
> ...


 yup yup.......







let him know harley finally someone who has the nerve to stick it to PJ.............Xenon your doing a great job














two thumbs up


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

I would definately hate to see you leave, but PastorJeff, you gotta understand, any forum will have topics like this. The lounge is off piranha topic as we all know and people will create topics on whatever they feel like that is within the rules. Some people take interest in things that may be sickening to others but it may be serious to others. For the most part, I never even clicked the lounge when I got here after a couple weeks of talking in P discussion.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

its not me v. PJ here. I consider PJ a good "online" friend. Please keep this on topic...suggestions only..


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> Wow I am gone for 3 days at Bullshit Jury Duty and this is what I come back too..
> 
> Pj, is all hurt over shaved Beav's.....Anyways ,.....WHO ARE YOU TO BE MAKEING UP THE RULES..
> Last I heard this was XENON'S SITE.....(Mike)
> ...


 First of all, I have never said that the mods are doing a bad job, nor have I said that Mike is doing a bad job. I have nothing but good things to say about any of them.

My beef is with the immaturity that is evident within the lounge and other areas here. I honestly don't care at this point what the end result is

So many of you think that you have the higher ground saying that you have the "right" to say what you want on this forum, but let me voice an unpopular opinion and I get slammed into the ground.

I am not trying to change any of the rules, I am just stating that with the posts that are made, you are making P-Fury look bad.

So many of you are so two faced. You state all this support and defense for Mike and the Mods, but I see total disrespect towards them. People swear at them, make rotten comments about them, and crack mean foul jokes at their expense. Where is you honor when this is taking place?

You act like you are defending Mike, but yet you continue to post trash and crap on HIS website. He has stated that he would like to see some of the conversation cleaned up, and even drops hints at it in the threads...but nobody listens. Where is your honor and respect for him then?

Just because you don't like the opinion that differs from yours does not mean that it is wrong. Like it or not, there are alot of people that do not appreciate the foul, crap posts that take place in the lounge (and other places).

I don't expect anything to change. I can see that it is not going to. But eventually it is going to have to.

Again, nobody can say that I am against the mods or Mike, I am not. I am against the stupid posts that do NOTHING to better this site. I have no problem with posting things off topic in the lounge, but I have a problem with posts that take away from the integrity of this site.

Jeffrey


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

is he still here?


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

so I never got it answer:

Who determines what is acceptable to the general population?


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

welcome to fuckin 2004...this isn't the puritan times my man....

jesus, i mean you can't sit there and tell all of us that this is filth and we should burn books and sh*t...you sound like the dad from Footloose...

who are you to tell us all what we should and should not post???

some of us like p*ssy....and we like to talk about it sometimes... oh well.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

521 1N5 said:


> welcome to fuckin 2004...this isn't the puritan times my man....
> 
> jesus, i mean you can't sit there and tell all of us that this is filth and we should burn books and sh*t...you sound like the dad from Footloose...
> 
> ...


 quit the flaming please.


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

because i called him the dad from footloose??

worse things could have been said. this whole post is a flame...from start to finish.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

521 1N5 said:


> because i called him the dad from footloose??
> 
> worse things could have been said. this whole post is a flame...from start to finish.


 relax dude. Lets just get this thread to some kind of conclusion.


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

right on.


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

Interesting..."someone who has the nerve to stick it to PJ" - Anyone can stick it to me, I really don't care! This is not a situation where people cannot "stick it to me", feel free to do so. I got big shoulders, I can take it.

Most everyone here wants to let me have it for reasons based on my opinion and some of you are making crap up that has NEVER been said.

But nobody has yet to defend the fact that discussing shaved or bald has actually enhanced this site. Made it better, broadened our membership.

You all think that the whole world is summed up by those of us here and would be pleased with the postings in the Lounge. What a joke. How much do you think membership would go up if this place was a little cleaner? I would venture to say it would go up quite a bit.

Jeffrey


----------



## sprinter78 (Nov 24, 2003)

It's not like me to get involved in disagreements like this, however in noticing your profile Paster Jeff, it seems that almost 40% of your posts are in the lounge. In reading all of your posts recently in this thread, and then reading your responses to others thoughts, I find it hard to believe that this is an "all of a sudden" feeling that you believe the lounge has some rather adult topics. It seems that you have spent a great deal of time in the lounge and would understand it is a forum for folks to discuss anything under the sun. So someone may have a topic they want to discuss. As long as it doesn't break any rules on the site, they have that right.

I find it very disheartening that you think you can try to leave the site "with a bang". I don't like the idea of trying to purposefully and indirectly slam the mods on this site by saying they are not doing a good enough job of moderating those threads which are distasteful. I myself don't necessarily read all of these threads, but I think there was definitely a better way to go about your frustration than by starting a thread like this. You have made suggestions and I commend you on that. I think that is a much better way - positivity for a negative situation in your eyes.

And X made a great point. What exactly is generally acceptable?? There is no definition. Sure there are some topics that should not be discussed on a forum such as this, but there is no strict definition of what is generally acceptable - at least I have not seen one posted on here as of yet.

I hope you will stay on this board and keep learning more about Piranhas. I won't keep on with the broken record, but being a Pastor I would think you would have been more tactful than this.


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

521 1N5 said:


> welcome to fuckin 2004...this isn't the puritan times my man....
> 
> jesus, i mean you can't sit there and tell all of us that this is filth and we should burn books and sh*t...you sound like the dad from Footloose...
> 
> ...


 What a post of absolute ignorance...

Where did I post that I want to burn books?

Where did I post that YOU have to agree with my definition of filth?

Where have I insulted you because of what you feel is right or wrong?

Never have...so what brought on that post of such intelligence is beyond me.

Jeffrey


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

PastorJeff said:


> But nobody has yet to defend the fact that discussing shaved or bald has actually enhanced this site. Made it better, broadened our membership.


it does nothing to enhance the site....

does this give me the right...or mandate to close/delete it....to ban the posters?

I think not. Whats your opinion?


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

> You act like you are defending Mike, but yet you continue to post trash and crap on HIS website. He has stated that he would like to see some of the conversation cleaned up, and even drops hints at it in the threads...but nobody listens. Where is your honor and respect for him then?


I know your not talking to me on this ........If you have got a post about me flameing Mike ...Please post......I have never......I always show mike respect no matter if I am WRONG or RIGHT (Most of the time i am in the wrong)......he's the founder ..he deserves the RESPECT.
and If you think I am sticking up for him.....THATS BECAUSE i AM .......And If someone brought up a thread and was flameing you and I thought it was wrong id be sticking up for yo ass too.........


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

"but being a Pastor I would think you would have been more tactful than this"

This is almost a joke (not at you, but in the statement). I am being told to be more tackful, yet what I am sick of is the lack of tact in the Lounge.

How can people get ticked off at what I am posting? What a double standard! The very thing that you all are mad at me for doing, it taking place here on a daily basis...but nobody cares then, do they?!?

But let me make the statement that the crap is enough, and everyone comes out of the woodwork.

Jeffrey


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

Xenon,
thris thread is going nowhere. the way i see it is that any topic should be acceptable as long as it does not hurt others (such as with our first amendment right). can this be closed and done with because it's too circular and opinions are opinions....not facts and are worthless to argue over.

Joe


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

This is the type of interesting heated discussions that should be in the Lounge.



> I find it very disheartening that you think you can try to leave the site "with a bang"


He is trying to change the site before he leaves so him leaving would not be in vain.



> Who determines what is acceptable to the general population?


Basically, the guidelines for rules in this forum would start off with the US laws and online laws than you can build up. The more rules however, creates less members. People in the US, definately don't want to be limited in their speech because they can leave this site and go find another. We don't want that because each person brings something good to the site.

maybe xenon, we can broaden the forums to "Special Interests" etc with a disclaimer for whatever read in there stays in there and can not be held responsible. I dunno if you can do that, but it will make people STFU because they agreed to the disclaimer


----------



## One Bad Malafaala (Aug 6, 2003)

I think the ignorance lays in your perception of general acceptance. I'm quite sure a pastor, bishop, reverend, or popes definition of general acceptance is going to be a good bit cleaner than others. I'm sure in your every day life people don't say f*ck, sh*t and GOD DAMMNED to your face. People don't ask you if you like to f*ck doggystyle or shaved p*ssy because it isn't acceptable to talk to your pastor in this manner. This being said your ignorance of what many people 16-25 (a guess at the main demographic on here) actually talk about is skewed. Deal with it .


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

Xenon said:


> so I never got it answer:
> 
> Who determines what is acceptable to the general population?


 mike what if the general pop' does? why not pin a poll asking something alomg the lines of

"does p-fury need cleaning up" and explain the question below?
this way you will get the views of us, the users


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> > You act like you are defending Mike, but yet you continue to post trash and crap on HIS website. He has stated that he would like to see some of the conversation cleaned up, and even drops hints at it in the threads...but nobody listens. Where is your honor and respect for him then?
> 
> 
> I know your not talking to me on this ........If you have got a post about me flameing Mike ...Please post......I have never......I always show mike respect no matter if I am WRONG or RIGHT (Most of the time i am in the wrong)......he's the founder ..he deserves the RESPECT.
> and If you think I am sticking up for him.....THATS BECAUSE i AM .......And If someone brought up a thread and was flameing you and I thought it was wrong id be sticking up for yo ass too.........


 Harley - No, it has nothing to do with you. But there are others that it DOES have to do with.

Mike - you asked so I am going to give you my OPINION (I state this so that I do not get flammed even more than what I am currently)

Should you warn the person that is posting something that does not enhance this site...no.

Should you warn the person that is posting something that HURTS the reputation of the site...YES. I am not saying that they should be kicked off, but warn them that they are crossing the line. I know that this does take place....

I do think that it gives you, and the mods the right to delete it. How can someone say that it is wrong to be racial (which I agree), but it is o.k. to be derogative towards the women on the board? Both the racism and shaved thread have something in common...both are disrespectful.

NOTICE - None of my arguments are coming from the Bible. NOT ONE OF THEM! My arguments are centered around being decent towards others (not telling them to go and buy a crack pipe), being respectful (Hey...I'd f*ck her), and caring enough about the future of this board to want to keep it going in a mature fasion.

Never once did I bring up the Bible...

A short time ago, we had a contest on P-Fury and the contest centered around making VALID, HELPFUL posts that would end up ENHANCING the site. Why did we do that? I feel that it is becasue there is a problem with crap posting. Why waste the space for something based on whether or not a woman shaves?

Very few people want to discuss this, they want to flame me. It even got to the point that people are making stupid posts like "some of us like p*ssy"...how absolutely ignorant.

Jeffrey


----------



## Noble (Nov 9, 2003)

Pastor Jeff. I find your points very valid as do many others here.

Many also think the point is invalid due to the fact that they like the freedom to discuss anything and everything as long as it stays in the lounge.

Is there a middle ground to this?

Xenon, I think you are running a top notch site and have seen so much worse on the internet that when I see a topic on "how its shaved" it actually seems rated PG to me.

But thats only cause I've seen kittins stuffed into jars and then sold as bonsai kittins. (it was a joke of course but looked sick).

Anyways, what this topic needs now is suggestions. If anyone wants to add suggestions I believe it would be better to resolve this.

As I think all of us can agree on two things.

1.We don't want people to leave this site because it is THE BEST DARN PIRANHA SITE EVER, and Pastor Jeff, you are a part of the hobby.

2.We also forthe most part like to be able to have a lounge to get to know each other off the topic of piranha. And that being said we (being of all different personality types) would like to communicate in the way we want. Wether that is with ettiquete or with in your face crass.

We all come here because we like fishes and aquariums. I came here not because I wanted to watch Piranhas eat a mouse down to the bone. I wanted to know more about the Piranha since I really though they were neat as a kid since they seemed more awake and evolved then the tetras my mom kept.

I also work on my BMWs, play deathmatch games, shoot and service pistols and firearms, grow tomato gardens, etc etc. There are websites for all of these and they have the same problem with members that are generally not in the mood to see vulgar things alot of the time. Imagine a 60 year old BMW collector looking at an M3 forum reading about some 16 Y.O. kid in his 328i talking about how he banged some chick up the @r$e.

Everyone says the same thing to complainers. Get out. You don't have to read this stuff. THen the Older gentlemen try to relate to the others about good composure and character, to which I relate greatly.

So my suggestion is this Xenon.

Put a rating system on posts. G, PG, R. Or like Green, Yellow, Red. If people click on red posts have a message (Message may contain adult material click OK only if you are certain you want to continue)

Or put a general lounge and inside it or below it put an Adult Topic only lounge with a warning that says material or discussions inside may offend, view at own risk.

Pastor Jeff, Would you like the see the conduct in the site as a whole bring its standards up or would you rather see the adult topics centralized or identified?

Can there be a mediation as this is what is in the best interest of everybody. one or the other seems like it will compromise the sites appeal as a whole.


----------



## nigaphan (Oct 28, 2003)

in my opinion this is PJ vs Xenon.........PJ your commenting on how this site is ran and what is allowed to be posted......your comments are say our mod's and Xenon are doing something wrong......and i dont think that they are......i say stick it to you cuz you need to know that this world is not perfect.......and you deserved to flamed for saying this site is runed badly.........different people have different things they wanna talk about......shaved







topic is kinda out there.....i agree but this is a public forum so why can't we speak about it?........and personally i never said one bad thing about any mod on this board or Xenon.........only good things


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

One Bad Malafaala said:


> I think the ignorance lays in your perception of general acceptance. I'm quite sure a pastor, bishop, reverend, or popes definition of general acceptance is going to be a good bit cleaner than others. I'm sure in your every day life people don't say f*ck, sh*t and GOD DAMMNED to your face. People don't ask you if you like to f*ck doggystyle or shaved p*ssy because it isn't acceptable to talk to your pastor in this manner. This being said your ignorance of what many people 16-25 (a guess at the main demographic on here) actually talk about is skewed. Deal with it .


 Again, you are the one that is speaking in ignorance, not I.

Think about it...I deal with troubled teens all the way through to "normal" teens. I do 1000's of hours of counseling a year. When I get called to a scene where a young man has a gun to his head, ready to pull the trigger, do you think he says "well golly gee pastor, might fine to see you today".

No he uses a string of profanity that would shock anyone. I am not checked out of the world as you might want to think. It is you that needs to understand that there is more to life than your self-centered way of thinking.

There are other people in this world that don't agree with you...it ain't about you.

Jeffrey


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

rbP NUT said:


> "does p-fury need cleaning up" and explain the question below?
> this way you will get the views of us, the users


 replace PFury with The Lounge and make the poll.









I think PFury as a whole is great, but I do agree the topics in the lounge can be a bit off color...but i DONT agree that it gives me or any other moderator the right to censor...

Make the poll.


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

rbP NUT said:


> Xenon said:
> 
> 
> > so I never got it answer:
> ...


 its because the general population is really stupid. im dead serious. it's like how they vote in majorities of states. they don't count each person's vote in the US, they count which state had majority vote. i forgot which way of voting this is, but it works unless you get like a 50/50 vote like florida. half old people, half young people :O


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

PastorJeff said:


> One Bad Malafaala said:
> 
> 
> > I think the ignorance lays in your perception of general acceptance. I'm quite sure a pastor, bishop, reverend, or popes definition of general acceptance is going to be a good bit cleaner than others. I'm sure in your every day life people don't say f*ck, sh*t and GOD DAMMNED to your face. People don't ask you if you like to f*ck doggystyle or shaved p*ssy because it isn't acceptable to talk to your pastor in this manner. This being said your ignorance of what many people 16-25 (a guess at the main demographic on here) actually talk about is skewed. Deal with it .
> ...


I am going to remain neutral in this discussion, but I would like to say one thing:

It's nice to see a religious figure that isn't completely checked out of reality. I've known way too many pastors and ministers that had sticks so far up their bums it would drive you insane. I was yelled at by my friend's father (Advent Christian pastor) once for saying, "That chew toy almost killed me," when I tripped over their dog's bone. That was enough for me! Religious leaders that refused to take a bite of reality was one of the contributing factors to me leaving that belief system.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Noble said:


> So my suggestion is this Xenon.
> 
> Put a rating system on posts. G, PG, R. Or like Green, Yellow, Red. If people click on red posts have a message (Message may contain adult material click OK only if you are certain you want to continue)
> 
> ...


 thanks....finally someones gets the purpose of this thread. Thanks for the suggestions....


----------



## One Bad Malafaala (Aug 6, 2003)

PastorJeff said:


> There are other people in this world that don't agree with you...it ain't about you.










Take your own words to heart.


----------



## PiranhaRyan (Oct 28, 2003)

I agree with PJ. I think most of the topics in the Lounge are discusting and Offensive, I do believe the forum should be more strictly moderated to what point I do not know. I believe Xenon should make the decision as it is his site. I do admit I have much respect for PJ as he is usually the one who will step into a thread and alters its course. I agree the Lounge should be moved down on the board too.


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

Noble said:


> Pastor Jeff. I find your points very valid as do many others here.
> 
> Many also think the point is invalid due to the fact that they like the freedom to discuss anything and everything as long as it stays in the lounge.
> 
> ...


 Thank you for saying what you did, and saying it well.

I am not saying that only certain things can be talked about in the Lounge, I am saying that people need to clean up the WAY that it is being said.

Someone can start a serious thread about any given topic, and some dirtbag will come along and make some foul statement that turns the whole topic into something worthless. It happens time and time again! How can people not see that.

And for the last time...this is not me against Xenon. I have had many good conversations with him. He knows where I stand with this. I support the mods and Xenon.

I also support this site. That is why I started this thread.

Yes, I knew that I would get flamed...badly. I also knew that this would end up with me leaving, as I could not be here after this and not have people biased against me.

BUT...if this thread causes one person to say "Gee...maybe what I am posting is going to be disrespectful. I better not do it", then it was worth it. Plain and simple.

I have gotten sick and tired of the crap that is being posted. I wanted to state that loud and clear. I am not the only one that feels this way. That is why I have gotten so many PM's and e-mails since this has started.

If you want to post...post. If you want to flame, flame. But please think to yourself before you start a new thread..."Is this going to better this site, or give it the appearance of trash?"

Jeffrey


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

One Bad Malafaala said:


> PastorJeff said:
> 
> 
> > There are other people in this world that don't agree with you...it ain't about you.
> ...


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

PastorJeff said:


> Thank you for saying what you did, and saying it well.
> 
> I am not saying that only certain things can be talked about in the Lounge, I am saying that people need to clean up the WAY that it is being said.
> 
> ...


 you dont have to leave because of this thread....


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

that rating thing is a good idea...and the adult forum too..


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Jeff, your points are valid and commendable but ultimately must be understood to be ideal principles in a perfect world. Here on p-fury the wide spectrum of age differences and maturity levels creates such a chasm of difference between what and what not is " harmful" to the site, the principle and standards set forth would have to be that of a single person or group. This then begs the question who then should set the standard and why is that standard the accepted one? I too have to sludge through immature posts and deal with obscene members, like everybody else but the tacit understanding is that we must do so. This site is just a microcosim of the world as a whole. In it we find people who offend and disgust, and it is they who seem to dictate the media and attention. It is up to men who do not believe and support such ways to gird ourselves from this and set an example by exclusion and principle. I am not saying there should be a free license to voice any objectionable topic. I feel the mods do a good job of drawing a line on certain issues. It is human tendency to crowd this line and the law of entropy dictates this. 
To try to regulate and moderate this by human will is vain and pointless.


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

dracofish said:


> I am going to remain neutral in this discussion, but I would like to say one thing:
> 
> It's nice to see a religious figure that isn't completely checked out of reality. I've known way too many pastors and ministers that had sticks so far up their bums it would drive you insane. I was yelled at by my friend's father (Advent Christian pastor) once for saying, "That chew toy almost killed me," when I tripped over their dog's bone. That was enough for me! Religious leaders that refused to take a bite of reality was one of the contributing factors to me leaving that belief system.


 Draco -

Your words are sad, but they are so true. I get so much heat from other Pastors becasue I am not like them. Truth is, I don't want to be.

I put the piranha in my office because it makes people uncomfortable. I want them to be. I work with a large (25-30) goth population. People are uncomfortable with them due to their looks. It irritates me, so I do what I can to change that.

But people here make instant judgements based on my title...Pastor. That is why I use it when I sign up, so people can see that there is something different with me and I am not your normal run of the mill "Pastor".

People don't like me here for what I am saying...fine. But it does not change the fact that this is a problem.

Jeffrey


----------



## sprinter78 (Nov 24, 2003)

boxer said:


> > I find it very disheartening that you think you can try to leave the site "with a bang"
> 
> 
> He is trying to change the site before he leaves so him leaving would not be in vain.


 Point taken, however by posting this thread, he gets everyone involved and creating a major controversy on here instead of just going to mike or other mods and making suggestions or telling them of his problem.

By making a general thread on here on this subject, it causes more harm than good.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

SLANTED said:


> It is up to men who do not believe and support such ways to gird ourselves from this and set an example by exclusion and principle. I am not saying there should be a free license to voice any objectionable topic.


 This is what I do.. I start topics I feel are intelligent and respectful. I dont participate in the ones that I feel are not....

Anyway, I have heard lots of suggetions from members but none from PJ...since you started this...what is your suggestion?


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I apologize to all the employers all over the world whos productivity has tanked due to this thread.


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

PastorJeff said:


> You all think that the whole world is summed up by those of us here and would be pleased with the postings in the Lounge. What a joke. How much do you think membership would go up if this place was a little cleaner? I would venture to say it would go up quite a bit.


 I disagree...

I view this as a slap in the face for many of the members that have contributed to this site and just want to hang around the lounge without being told what can be posted or not. Many members (not just staff and mods) have volunteered their time in writing informative articles, sharing pics, and passing their experience and advice to newbies that are interested in piranha. This PROMOTES the hobby and dispels many of the myths surrounding piranha. Take away a forum where we all can meet as friends to discuss religion, sex, war, pet peeves, and you have taken away the very forum where we get to know eachother on a personal level (whether it be good or bad). This would DECREASE membership not increase it.

I don't post in the lounge often (probably less than 10 posts and I'm nearing 1,000), but I do like to read the posts. Some are entertaining while some are disturbing... but I am not the judge of what others feel is appropriate (outside the STRICT rules regarding posting nudity, pornography or racial comments).

I also disagree with PastorAdam's analogy of this forum with baking cookies with poop. I see this site as different batches of cookies. You have batches of chocolate chip, oatmeal raisin, and other cookies. All of them are made with quality ingredients. There's also a batch, at the end of the table that has a bit of bitter apple added to it. Everyone knows that this batch is a bit bitter, but some people like the taste. Would it be fair for you to judge the taste of the other cookies on the table because you don't like bitter apple? Even though you enjoy the rest of the cookies???

Question: If Xenon made you the moderator for the lounge, and you deleted or locked every topic that YOU felt was inappropriate for the general public, do you think the lounge would be more active? or maybe the site as a whole?


----------



## Noble (Nov 9, 2003)

EDIT----DONh ---this post wasn't a reply to you---- it was a reply to sprinter----

On the contrary, I think PastorJeff has put Piranha-Fury on the forefront of forum/messageboard policy by rasing the challenge.

This thread can only create resolve. One way or the other.

I don't want to see PJ go and everybody likes Xenon's site.

I know this isn't You Vs. Xenon, PJ.

Now Piranha fury may solve an ongoing problem, one I see at many other sites with no resolve, for good.

Perhaps you can put the green, yellow, red buttons in the post message stuff next to smiley's or something. This way when people see the message it will be highlighted. But an adult forum may also be good since you wont have to do much more programming to centralize the stuff.

Mightwant to put the standard 18+ disclaimer (laws apply state to state blah blah blah) to avoid legal problem as well.

I am very happy this post took place. I may take the solution as a suggestion to my other forum sites.


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

sprinter78 said:


> boxer said:
> 
> 
> > > I find it very disheartening that you think you can try to leave the site "with a bang"
> ...


 haven't u read xenon post like a million times, he does not know what to do. putting guidelines is something that requires the public to help. making a thread obviously got the attention of the public.

anyway, this is just another heated debate that everyone is taking too much to the heart by name calling and being offended by other people's opinions.

my advice to understand others
seek empathy people.


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

Xenon said:


> you dont have to leave because of this thread....


 Sure I do...either that or sign on with a different name. But either way I would be found out becasue I would stand up for the same things that I am standing up for now.

I don't want this to be a should I leave or not. That is not my intent. Xenon, you and I have had many conversations about this type of thing. I love this site. You have taken an area that is founded in fear and have produced a website that is dealing with that problem one person at a time. I totally commend you on that .

The mods have been nothing but wonderful here. They encourage the newbies, clean up the trash, and put out the fires where ever they start.

But people on this board need to have some respect and honor for what this place is about, and why it was created. People from all over the world are coming here looking for information on Piranha. It is going to contiue to grow.

But ignoring the growing pains (talking to the users) will not make the problem go away.

If you wanted to start a seperate thread that was entitiled "Hey this stuff is going to be foul and filthy"...fine. At least people would know what they are getting into.

It is like the old saying "Don't crap on my toast and tell me it's grape jelly"

When I saw the post on the shaving bald or what not, I honestly did not think it was going to be about, what it was about. When I clicked on it, and saw what it was it absolutely ticked me off. If you have something that is labled "Discussion and pictures of my Vagina" I would not have clicked on it.

But when titles are vague, people are going to click on it not knowing what they are getting into.

Jeffrey


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

DonH said:


> PastorJeff said:
> 
> 
> > You all think that the whole world is summed up by those of us here and would be pleased with the postings in the Lounge. What a joke. How much do you think membership would go up if this place was a little cleaner? I would venture to say it would go up quite a bit.
> ...


----------



## sprinter78 (Nov 24, 2003)

boxer said:


> sprinter78 said:
> 
> 
> > boxer said:
> ...


 Boxer - u just stated my point...

"anyway, this is just another heated debate that everyone is taking too much to the heart by name calling and being offended by other people's opinions. "

This could have been avoided. Yes I think its great that we are getting everyone involved, but the way this has occurred has not been constructive (maybe 3 or 4 suggestions) over the past 4 pages.

I agree with PJ that some of the items are rather riske, but the whole point of the site is about Piranhas and the whole aquarium hobby - not a site about the "Lounge". However, I do think some good has come of it - but at the expense of a lot of flaming.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

In the order of peace for all mankind I will be closing this thread. Please post your suggestions for cleaning, not cleaning up the Lounge in the new poll. That one will be heavily moderated.

I feel PJ post was valid, he sees a problem...now I want to know what the majority or the general population think. There is a poll in the lounge.

I am closing this because of the flaming of PastorJeff and others, I feel it is distracting away from the real issue at hand.

PJ - I hope you stay with us man, no need to leave because of this, I think you couldve gone about it in a better way but hey, thats your choice.....stay with us and please provide your input on what needs to be done.

thanks for participating everyone.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

new thread:

http://www.piranha-fury.com/forum/pfury/in...showtopic=27711


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

ah, screw it. duke it out people. im outta here.

ill let ms natt post, then take it to the other thread


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

Xenon said:


> DonH said:
> 
> 
> > PastorJeff said:
> ...


 mike where did you find DonH? he has a valid point on every one of his posts, now if any one has a intelligent post its this man here


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Ive been apart of this site for over a year now. Ive seen the Lounge go from 3-4 active threads a day to nearly 30+ active threads in a day. Over the course of the year, the site has grown at a very rapid pace with an end result of a huge diversity. Whether that diversity is culture, age group, maturity level, or however else you choose to define it, we encompas it all. This particular site tries to cater to not just some but to ALL members. You must take the Lounge with a grain of salt. It is a place for the members to get to know each other and express their opinions/beliefs on any of life's topics. Even if that means Nate's topics in the Lounge. You guys were all or still are teenagers once, Im sure youd had similar discussions with your friends regarding some of the recent [_offensive_] topics. Its natural and to be expected with our main populus being 15-25 year old males. Life in general isnt censored, never has been, never will be. So what makes this site different? The rules we have are sufficient enough to provide at least a decent thread in the Lounge. Perhaps, not decent in your eyes, but in others it is acceptable.

As moderators, everything is a judgement call. My personal beliefs towards a thread will almost always differ with other staff team members. Which is why its hard to say whats "appropriate" for the site and whats not. We all have different backgrounds on where we come from, therefore leaving us with different opinions/beliefs towards a thread. Thus, we came up with the rules and even a Lounge Policy to help clear up things in the Lounge. Only so much can be done.

Instead of all this talk about how bad it is, why not do something to change it. As members we can all come together collaboratively and create interesting, meaningful, and even educational threads. But then again, that is up to YOU, the members to decide the fate of the Lounge.

PastorJeff, I think you need to rethink why you came to this site, originally. Was it for piranha information? Or was it for what people posted in the Lounge? If it was for piranha information, then perhaps you just take the members advice and stay out of there.










This there is a problem in the Lounge? Think its fine?....express your opinion and suggestion here: --Xenon
http://www.piranha-fury.com/forum/pfury/in...showtopic=27711


----------

